# Parts laying around



## cadillacbike (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a little time and put this together.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 24, 2012)

so...................did you dig up those parts from the ground?


----------



## robertc (Jan 24, 2012)

That is awesome. I hope you are coming to the spring show in Eden, N.C. with that bike. It has first place ratrod all over it. Robert


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 24, 2012)

Please feed that thing already!!!!!!


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Jan 24, 2012)

I seen one a bit like that from texas. They are wicked awsome.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd almost like to see a picture with somebody on it :o


----------



## JimK (Jan 25, 2012)

That is seriously cool. You need to put LEDs in the eye sockets though.

JimK


----------



## cadillacbike (Jan 25, 2012)

That is my next step is the lights.It was nice outside here yesterday and i just had to ride it.And Robert i will be at the show. Thanks for all the comments.    Cadillacbike


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2012)

That thing is DEAD on!!!!!


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 26, 2012)

*hows it ride ?*

bet its a real bone shaker.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 27, 2012)

*bones*

where can i get one of those skeletons?


----------



## cadillacbike (Jan 28, 2012)

The bike rides not bad at all.Takes a minute to get use to it  I got the skeleton at cvs at halloween.


----------



## ramito (Oct 7, 2012)

*the bone  collector*

,,,,very nice ,,,October bike,,,,lol...and the winner is.....yes!!!


----------



## Stingman (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet bike! Just in time for Halloween!


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 27, 2014)

Clever idea

Ladies bike in the making?


----------

